

ThePirateBay.se Should Put Magnet Links in Meta Descriptions - jwblackwell

After The Pirate Bay got banned by major ISPs in the U.K. I was thinking about how they might help users circumvent the block.<p>Seeing as the site still appears in Google, Google is essentially hosting a copy of The Pirate Bay in it's cache available for all UK users (http://google.com/search?q=cache:http://www.thepiratebay.se). Which makes you wonder why they don't ban Google and other search engines. That aside...<p>I think this would be an interesting experiment - if The Pirate Bay put direct torrent links in their meta descriptions, they would likely start appearing in Google.<p>That would then essentially make Google == The Pirate Bay. As all The Pirate Bay does anyway is host the torrent links and no actual content.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
sp332
By "torrent link" you mean the actual content of the magnet hash?

~~~
jwblackwell
I have to admit I forgot they put they switched over to magnet entirely (I'm
not actually that bigger torrent user).

But yeah same effect - although links may need to be shortened - it wouldn't
be hard to knock up a quick redirect service to make nice friendly short urls.

They would then have extra space for number of seeders, leeches and any other
descriptive info.

*edited title

~~~
sp332
But if you don't have access to the site, why would it even help to have a
different link? If the pirate bay is blocked, you still can't download the
file.

~~~
duedl0r
You don't have to download anything. A magnet link is not connected to a file
on the server.

~~~
sp332
_But yeah same effect - although links may need to be shortened - it wouldn't
be hard to knock up a quick redirect service to make nice friendly short
urls._

This is the part I don't understand. How does having a URL help?

~~~
duedl0r
hmm..maybe he thinks about a third party service to shorten the urls. I don't
see an advantage in shorting urls, but IMHO the idea with magnet links inside
google is great..

